
The Creators of Pegasus Have Access to the Cloud of Facebook,Google,Apple,Amazon - dawsob
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ft.com&#x2F;content&#x2F;95b91412-a946-11e9-b6ee-3cdf3174eb89
======
dawsob
[https://gizmodo.com/report-nso-groups-pegasus-spyware-can-
br...](https://gizmodo.com/report-nso-groups-pegasus-spyware-can-break-into-
cloud-1836560630)

------
thdespou
They have access to anything when Pegasus is installed in the phone. The
rootkit is fairly advanced.

